# Brute Force front DIFF



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Ok i have searched and have found many threads on front diffs. They were all very helpful. Ok i have one question though. I went to river run last weekend and was hitting some serious mud and everytime i hit the 4 wheel drive i was hearing clicking noise but it was still working. Well i had a funny feeling it was the right side when your sitting on the bike. So i took it out and i knew that roller bearing was going to fall apart. I was right. The bearing fell apart and actually i was able to take part of the race out. I was not happy but diff turns and i did not see anything else wrong. The question is what was the clicking noise? Can i just replace the bearing and go ahead and replace the gaskets and seals while im in it? None of the teeth or locks are messed up. As far as i know its just the bearings and i know there is a purpose for it. Any help would be helpful. Thank you.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

If you pulled the diff you should just get a bearing kit for and it comes with the seals just a thought since your in it they are under 100bucs.But i would say the clicking noise is the cvjoint so check it to they are only hundred buc on ebay the cv man.


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

How do i know if a CV joint is broken


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Take the boots off and make sure there greased and not full of mud and water ,,, mine started clicking like that and ended up being a small tare in the boot , cleaned it real good and regreased it was fine , but you'll know if it's bad when you pull the boot


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Most of the time clicking in CV's is just a final warning sign. Clean it out and you should be alright, BUT if your putting any kind of strain on the axles after you hear clicking your probably going to be in trouble. Soon as you hear the clicking replace the boot. I check every one of my CV boots every time I stop. With a 2" Lift Brute Axle Boots don't usually fair too well, I know mine certainly didn't and I wouldn't want anyone to go through what I did with em, Luckily I didn't break an axle. As far as the Diff, while your in there replace anything that could wear out. They tend to leak...(ALOT) Replace oil seals gaskets bearings and If you mud ride alot it will defiantly save you money in the future.


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

Alright well my brute when some body holds the left wheel i can spin the right wheel and the diff clicks and grinds so i dont think its a CV


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't know the insides of the front diff, I know you can't spin 1 wheel at a time in the rear and i thought the front was the same but I dont remember. Somebody will have to chime in and let you know...sorry:34:


----------



## Dritybrute (Aug 2, 2011)

I think there is some damage inside the some thing happen to me this week end I don't know what is wrong and it wount even engage and the light stay on 2wd


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

All i ride is Kawi said:


> How do i know if a CV joint is broken


it may look like this...with the boot off...


----------

